# Ag Equipment



## HornTootinEE (Dec 9, 2010)

Anybody here ever work for John Deere or CNH? Any opinions or observations on the type of work you did, the company, etc?


----------



## jfkid (Dec 22, 2010)

I've never worked there, but I am an Ag Engineer by training and I would think most of the tractor standards or books by the ASABE would give you some idea of what they do. Some of the big stuff electronically might be GIS precision agriculture and variable rate application equipment. Just a guess.


----------

